# Anything wrong with free feeding ?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I kinda caused my own dilemma.

Kira's been on TOTW for the past couple months. She's been doing well, but to those who know me, I seek out the best for Kira, and I know that TOTW is not the best for her. So a couple weeks ago, I started seeing a change in Kira's eating habits.
I would normally mix the TOTW with some wet food, and she would hock it down, however, of late she would nibble a little in the morning feeding, and eat OK at night. For the most part, she's been eating about 40% less than her daily recommendation.
Thinking that maybe she's gotten bored with the food, I started to transition her food over to Orijen Regional Red.
At first, she ate all her food in the AM and PM meals, and now the past 2 days, nothing in the morning.

SO, today, I decide to put *her entire daily 3.25 cups of food in her bowl*, and leave it there. 
Not quite free feeding, but free feeding no more than her daily recommended portion.
What she did was nibble on it all day, and ultimately finish it at 6:30 pm.

IMO, I would love for her to eat that way. It would make my life easier.

Should I continue the free feeding?
Or should I make it my business to give her a "mealtime" meal, and remove it after 10-15 minutes if she doesn't eat it?

Thanks


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with what you are doing


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a bowl of dry out at all times.. Tazor barely touches it, I have to mix canned in his to get him to eat. I have several other small dogs and cant possibly have a meal time for all of them, so the dry is for them. My shepherd prior to Tazor lived to be 13 and was lanky and tall at 75 lbs. He also was free fed dry, never bloated, ate small meals several times a day. Had I fed him more at one or two meals a day I know I would have increased his chance of bloat.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> I have a bowl of dry out at all times.. Tazor barely touches it, I have to mix canned in his to get him to eat. I have several other small dogs and cant possibly have a meal time for all of them, so the dry is for them. My shepherd prior to Tazor lived to be 13 and was lanky and tall at 75 lbs. He also was free fed dry, never bloated, ate small meals several times a day. Had I fed him more at one or two meals a day I know I would have increased his chance of bloat.


She ate the Orijen Regional Red totally dry. She just finished what was left, and I'm happy that she had her daily requirement.

I like the fact that she nibbled all day. IMO I feel that it's healthier for her, and yes, it may decrease the probability of bloat.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't see anything wrong with that. You're past housebreaking, you're measuring the amount and no other dogs to mess with the food. Sounds ok!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We free feed two dogs, it's never been a problem.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

chelle said:


> I can't see anything wrong with that. You're past housebreaking, you're measuring the amount and no other dogs to mess with the food. Sounds ok!!


My only concern is our Maltese. It doesn't seem as if she's too thrilled with the Orijen. She didn't touch it today. But that's today, and could change.

What about an elevated bowl, for the purpose of keeping the food away from the little Maltese?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use to free feed Clover when she was the only dog. She did start putting weight on at around 10 years old, but was suffering from arthritis so slowed down. I put her on raw at 12 and she lost that baggage, lived to be almost 15. I'm not really for free feeding, but if it works I see no problem. Of course that can't be done w/ raw!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anthony8858 said:


> What about an elevated bowl, for the purpose of keeping the food away from the little Maltese?


Current theory is that elevated food bowls increase the risk of bloat. 
How an Elevated Dog Feeder Could Lead to Bloat - VetInfo
Bloat (GDV) Study


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with free feeding if you're controlling the total amount eaten in a day. Nobody knows what causes bloat; it is all speculation.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Current theory is that elevated food bowls increase the risk of bloat.
> How an Elevated Dog Feeder Could Lead to Bloat - VetInfo
> Bloat (GDV) Study


 Thanks for this article I really was not aware of this. Even though My dogs do not have problems with this I dont want any either


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Verivus said:


> Nobody knows what causes bloat; it is all speculation.


If you consider a Purdue university study to be speculation.

Science doesn't claim to be 100% fact; it's just the best information we have. You can do with it what you want.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Current theory is that elevated food bowls increase the risk of bloat.
> How an Elevated Dog Feeder Could Lead to Bloat - VetInfo
> Bloat (GDV) Study


Yes.
After posting, I googled and came across the same info.

I have another solution.
I have a deep dish bowl, and the Maltese can't get over the rim.

That should work.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to free feed Stosh because he was not a good eater and was having a hard time keeping weight on. Started with Nature's Variety Instinct, then Orijen then switched to TOTW because it won out in a blind taste test, paws down. But he was still barely eating so after much advice from members here I took the bowl up and had regular meals times giving him 20 mins to eat. That only took a few times and he began looking forward to meals with a regular schedule of two meals a day. It made all the difference in the world! He's extremely active with herding so I still have to pack in the calories with some TOTW canned and a bedtime snack and he's holding at a lean but good weight. Now that I think about it, his diminished interest in food was about the same age Kira is now. You'll just have to see what works for her.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Emoore said:


> If you consider a Purdue university study to be speculation.
> 
> Science doesn't claim to be 100% fact; it's just the best information we have. You can do with it what you want.


Yes, I still consider it all to be speculation because science has not given me anything to believe in in regards to bloat. 
The link you gave only mentions one study on elevated feed bowls in the 2nd to last paragraph AND states in the last paragraph that research has been conflicting and further study was needed. To me that indicates that there has not been enough studies that support Dr. Glickman's results. Theories are theories if they can be supported by a LOT of supporting research with little to no countering evidence. This concern over elevated feed bowls elevating risk for bloat is nowhere near a theory; it is only a hypothesis.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

And I'm not saying you should or should not believe the idea; I'm just saying there is no concrete evidence regarding the risk factors of bloat. IMO, you're much better off knowing the signs of a bloating dog and what actions to take.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would not free feed with two dogs in the house (I wouldn't with one in the house for that matter). The Maltese will, if interested, find a way to get the food and you will not know who is eating how much of what. The GSD will probably become bored with it over time, too. Maybe you could go to three smaller meals.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For some reason, all of my dogs inhale their food... Because I feed on schedule, I can just throw any pills right in the bowl and I also immediately know if someone is off. I do feed twice a day; I really do not like to put a lot of food in their stomach at one time.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree with middle. Especially not with multiple dogs in the house.

If you put the food down 20 min, then remove it, she'll get interested again. She just may have plateaued for now, growth wise.
When she has a spurt again (maybe not as noticeable) she'll get her appetite back.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Over a period of yrs in a vet hospital I have seen numerous bloats. All involved dry food. I was always told it was from the expansion of dry food after it was ingested. Many dogs had a megesophagus and had elevated food bowls while boarding. I was never aware of a bloat problem with any.

Many of the dogs brought in as an emergency were also boarders so I knew the eating patterns and they were usually the dogs that you fed, blinked, and it was gone and they proceeded to drink as fast as they ate. 

Most of the stories I heard from the owners were that their dogs scted 'funny', pacing, panting, vomiting either food or bile, and often in their discomfort actually began eating more. Often the vomit is frothy. They usually didnt notice their dogs abdomen expanding like a basketball or thump for the hollow drum sound. Many dog owners are unaware of bloat.

I know its possible, but in 25 yrs i never had seen a bloat in a dog on canned food, soaked food or a small breed. 

For what its worth, its just my experience, not text book study.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 29, 2012)

No free feeding for puppies as they need to be on more of a schedule so they don't have accidents. My GS is not a greedy eater, so she gets a good breakfast (venison-bison kibble with egg and bison meatballs) and just kibble in the evening. In the winter she eats a bit more, but she often leaves some kibble to nibble on. We also play hide the treats, so she gets my homemade meatballs or peanut-butter/kelp/oat/carrot biscuit bits that way. 
Really good and healthy treats have been a great training aid. Having a dog with an appetite makes it easier to train, IMO. So free feeding can be counter-productive if we're talking about young dogs.
And we do elevate our dog's food dish.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i free fed a GSD. his morning meal was kibble and can
food as a topping. after the morning meal i filled a bowl
with kibble. he never over ate. i think once they get use
to having food available all day they won't abuse it but
that may depend on the dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I kinda caused my own dilemma.
> 
> Kira's been on TOTW for the past couple months. She's been doing well, but to those who know me, I seek out the best for Kira, and I know that TOTW is not the best for her. So a couple weeks ago, I started seeing a change in Kira's eating habits.
> I would normally mix the TOTW with some wet food, and she would hock it down, however, of late she would nibble a little in the morning feeding, and eat OK at night. For the most part, she's been eating about 40% less than her daily recommendation.
> ...


There is nothing wrong with this, she is getting her recommended amount daily--so she is not over eating and she isn't gulping it down which is very good. I do this with my two dogs--the puppy is on more of schedule only because she eats a different food at this time. When they all eat the same, they will have access to their recommended daily amount all the time. 95% of the time, my dogs only eat while I am home or when I get home(its only me they do this with and my son comments on it all the time), so its spread out throughout the day and some times there is even some left in the bowl. I have never had a fight over food, bones, or toys..they all share nicely..not even a growl EVER!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i free fed a GSD. his morning meal was kibble and can
> food as a topping. after the morning meal i filled a bowl
> with kibble. he never over ate. i think once they get use
> to having food available all day they won't abuse it but
> that may depend on the dog.


I think this is safe to say, I have in the past put a whole bowl out for the day..up until the puppy got here I don't want her to get in the food--she has and it didn't agree with her I think they don't over eat or gulp it down because its always there and they can have it whenever...I believe its the best thing to avoid food aggression with other dogs or toddlers/kids in the house. Any baby can come into the house and go into the food bowl with the dogs eating and the dogs doesn't care at all--the same goes for any dogs I might bring in.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have no problems with free feeding my girls and by free I mean FREE. I fill the dish to the top when it is empty. The only time I don't is if Ditto just finished eating a big portion. Then I wait a few hours. Neither of them are over weight. 

However, Dakota cannot be free fed (or he couldn't be in his younger years.) He would eat too much and got too fat.

All this said, if your monitoring the amount, your dog will do GREAT. She will decide when she is hungry.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, after reading all the replies, I think I'll revert back to 2 meals a day, and a 20 minute timeframe to finish.

I'm concerned about the Maltese nibbling all day.
I also believe that Kira is "going through something for her age", and will eat normal...eventually.

Maybe another food change is in order.
The TOTW was working, I may have to go back, but would prefer to reduce her calcium intake, as suggested.
The Orijin is working well with her stool, and I'm not seeing any itching, redness, or anything that may indicate a possible allergy. Too soon to tell how it's effecting her coat.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby has been on free feeding for over 2 years since she was about 6 months. Her weight topped off at 68 when she was around one and hasn't changed since. It all depends on the dog. My belief is that free feeding is OK for picky eaters because they won't starve themselves. It is not for labs or food-hogs that have no self-control. JMHO
BTW, she has been eating TOTW for almost 2 years.
My previous 2 dogs were food hogs and it would not have worked for them.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Abby has been on free feeding for over 2 years since she was about 6 months. Her weight topped off at 68 when she was around one and hasn't changed since. It all depends on the dog. My belief is that free feeding is OK for picky eaters because they won't starve themselves. It is not for labs or food-hogs that have no self-control. JMHO


Paddy,
I like the idea of having Kira pace herself all day, but my Maltese will eat herself to death. She's a pig! LOL


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Paddy,
> I like the idea of having Kira pace herself all day, but my Maltese will eat herself to death. She's a pig! LOL



She might do that at first..for a couple days but then she will learn that the food isn't going anywhere and if you give her the recommended daily amt she isn't over eating.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> Paddy,
> I like the idea of having Kira pace herself all day, but my Maltese will eat herself to death. She's a pig! LOL


Abby doesn't eat the same amount every day. Today she didn't eat much, yesterday she ate a lot. It averages out. Her weight hasn't changed in almost 2 years.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with feeding MEALS.

Another thing to consider w/ free feeding, if you are at work all day and come home and want to train and/or exercise her, you have no way of knowing it she just ate 10 minutes ago. (unless her bowl is still full.) If you feed meals, you KNOW when they ate last, so you know you aren't taking them out and exercising them right after they ate.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

There may be another reason why she's not eating well.....
g
This morning, I put a single cup of food in her bowl. According to the Orijen label, she should have about 2.25 cups a day.
She ate the entire bowl at 10am.

12 noon, she vomitted the entire completely undigested meal.
I would think that after 2 hours, this wouldn't happen.

I need to keep an eye on her.

Right now... (10 minutes after vomiting), she's chewing a nylabone, and running around the kitchen with it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not with the free-feeding idea. I think if meals are on scheduled then the dog's life is easier for both the dog and owner as well. The dog might skip a meal or two, but then we at least knowing that bloat is minimum, otherwise we could possibility walk/run/exercise our dog just few minutes after the dog finished his meal, which not recommended.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't really consider that 'free feeding.' You're measuring how much food she's getting, so you can still see how much she's eating daily. I don't see an issue with that, since no other dogs are eating it. 

Free feeding, in my opinion, is when there is a full bowl of food available at all times with no thought given to the amount - especially when there are several dogs that can pick at it throughout the day. Those 'auto-feeder' bowls are my worst enemy. 
I like knowing how much Ozzy eats and seeing if he's eating or not. I wouldn't be able to do that if he was free fed.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

That's interesting that your maltese would eat all day. My maltese is my only free fed dog. She's 10 years old and weighs 6 lbs and has never been an over eater.

All my dogs use to go through spells of not eating breakfast, especially in the summer months. Thanks to Josie I finally went raw (raw in the a.m./kibble in the pm) and the dogs are bonkers over it (except one that won't touch it). No way they would ever miss a raw meal. And they actually eat their kibble better in the evening.

Josie gets a kick out of the fact I'm vegetarian and I feed raw. I do take the easy way out though and buy the blends from texastripe.com so all I have to do is open the packages.

Just a thought. I was surprised at how easy it is.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with that. Simba's only 12 weeks and he's slowed down on his eating habits, nor has he become food hungry/attacking his orange bin of food.

So I put his 3 cups of food in the bowl in the morning and he nibbles through the day, then at 6pm when I get home I mix the remainder food with either an egg + pumpkin or pan fried/boiled ground chicken + pumpkin.

The wet food I find he not only got bored of, but he ate too fast and it made him throw up/loose stool.


I say continue your feeding habits as is! As long as you don't go over her daily recommended. (I cheat and give him 1/4 cup of food extra at night if he finishes his food before I get home).


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Free feeding is not an option with my 3 dogs, but I wouldn't because I like to know when & exactly how much they ate. When I wake up I give them breakfast and who ever doesn't eat...oh well the bowls get picked up and I wait about 1 hour before we go on our hike. When I come home from work I will throw the ball & play in the yard I like them to settle down for a while before they get thier dinner. 
I would not want to exercise my dog right after they ate and I do not want my dog to eat right after exercise.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Free feeding, in my opinion, is keeping food available in the dish and the dog is free to choose when to eat it. It is not difficult to keep track (assuming you have a reasonably good memory) of how much the dog has eaten by knowing how much you put in the bowl, rather than just 'dumping a bunch of food in'.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't like free feeding for a number of reasons. The main issue being it is very hard to tell when your dog is off his food. If I put my dog's food down and they don't eat right away I know there is an issue. With free feeding it could take a few days to see that since a sick dog will probably nibble on the food on occasion.
Also, when I worked in a vet hospital, the first vet I worked for had been an army vet stationed in Germany working with the K9 units. They did a 2 year long study on the training psyche as it related to feeding and found that free feeding was the last place group as far as trainability and motivation. (the best performing group were the dogs that were fed every 48 hours). 
It's very easy to retrain a dog to eat when the food is put down. As stated, put the bowl down, in an area that is relatively free of distractions (which is why we feed in crates, not always, but most of the time), leave it for 10-20 minutes and then it is gone. As the vet I worked for always said, he never saw a dog starve to death next to a bowl of food. They will eat. If they don't then there may be something else going on, but that is really rare.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

*UPDATE:*

*I swear Kira reads these boards. *

Other than a brief setback ( I'm attributing to a bone that's been laying around a bit too long), she's been eating her scheduled meals. 

I like when she's hungry. 
It gives me an opportunity to run her through her paces, with a little enthusiasm. 

I'm keeping her on a 2 meal schedule.


----------

